# Wasserzonen für Pflanzen in Fassteich



## shivade (27. Mai 2009)

Hallo nochmal!
Bin ich froh, wenn die Pflanzen endlich in ihrem neuen Zuhause sind!
Schäm mich ja langsam schon wegen meiner ganzen Fragen...
Und das alles bei einem soo kleinen Teich...
Wie schafft Ihr anderen mit Euren richtigen Teichen das nur alles ?:crazy
Bewunderung!!!
Hier nun hoffentlich meine allerletzten Fragen, bevor ich dann auch Fotos einstellen kann:
ich lege in meinem Fass ja mit Steinen und Pflanzkörben unterschiedliche Pflanzzonen an,
d.h. - die Schwimmpflanzen __ Hornkraut, __ Wasserschlauch und __ Froschbiss setze ich ohne Korb ins Wasser?
- __ Seekanne in einen extra Pflanzkorb, unten am Fassboden
- __ Rohrkolben, __ Froschlöffel & __ Pfeilkraut zusammen in einem Pflanzkorb ( ca. 20cm über Boden )
- __ Blutweiderich, Sump-Dotterblume und Gauklerblume auch zusammen in einem, aber wie "simuliere" ich in meinem Fass eine Sumpfzone?

Ich freu' mich schon wieder auf Eure Antworten,
liebe Grüsse,
Katja


----------



## Christine (27. Mai 2009)

*AW: Wasserzonen für Pflanzen in Fassteich*

Hallo Katja,

__ Froschbiss, __ Wasserschlauch und __ Hornkraut einfach lose ins Wasser. Hast Du Regenwasser genommen? Der Wasserschlauch mag kein kalkhaltiges Wasser und manch Leitungswasser ist recht kalkhaltig.

Die Sumpfzone legst Du so an, das das Herz der Pflanzen mindestens 1-2 cm über dem höchsten Wasserstand liegt. Obwohl diese drei Pflanzen da recht tolerant sind (was nicht für alle Sumpfpflanzen gilt).


----------

